# hha ol mrs sight



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

has any one used one of these are they any good. hha had them it there 09 catolog but dont have them on there 2010 web sight. whats up


----------



## Ken Reber (Jul 11, 2006)

*hhA*

When u post something on here, useing a sad face on your post makes people think u wheren't satified with the product, and in the case of HHA, they have a great service Dept. So as far as your ? goes companies change products all the time due to sales, that does not mean it was a bad product. Im sure the product works the way HHA advertised it.


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hha*

thanks for the input don"t want to do that. I have an hha ds xl 5500 since 07 love it. I also have had very good experince with the service department:smile:


----------

